# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Racizmi dhe shtypja andaj minoriteteve...

## Drita_Love

Jamë 26 vjecare nga Suedia, vetem sa kam diplomuar këtu. Më falni ne qoftë se bëj gabime në gjuhen shqipe por kurrë nuk kam jetuar në vende shqiptare. Sidoqoftë: Mua më intereson shumë përse shqiptarët në perendim nuk janë të interesuar të shkollohen fare sepse kjo është një pyetje të cilen shumë nga kolegët e mi (pedagoge) më pyesin, dhe përse shumë shqiptarë i urrejnë racat tjera? 

E ndieva veten shumë të ofenduar kur një kolegë e imja suedeze më tha: nuk mund të besoj që je shqiptare sepse je ndryshe. E ndiej veten sikur populli shqiptare dicka ka humbur... Ku janë intelektualët, ku janë të gjithë idolet e mi me të cilet i shikoja në televizion dhe të cilët kërkonin demokraci? Këta njerëz i doja shumë kur isha fëmi, por ku janë tani? Ku është demokracia? Ku jemi ne sot? Nuk i takoj këta njerëz nga populli shqiptarë në jeten e përditshme, por më mungojnë teper!

Prandaj ju lutem lajmrohuni, dhe ma ktheni ëndrren time!!!

----------


## mjeshtria

teme e bukur

qe te te vleresoje dikush per keto qe po thua ti do te ishte rast ideal nese behet fjale per nje shtet te forte dhe qe i rrespekton te vegjlit. te vegjlit dhe te paktet. nqs ky respekt do te shtrihet ne historine e atij vendi do te ishte shume mire.

por me te vegjlit c'fare ndodh? Edhe nqs kane respekt per te tjeret: kush i vlereson? kush e konsideron? pra nuk bie ne sy te pasurit e respektit nga ana e te vegjelve per te tjeret.

ka raste kur te vegjlit po e moren gishtin te marrin doren. po moren fuqine behen njerezit me te keqinj. ka raste qe edhe nese nuk e kane fuqine ne dore perseri ate ndjenjen per ti ulur te tjeret e shprehin ne menyra te tjera. kjo ndodh kur mungon kultura dhe edukimi.

ne si shqiptare futemi ne kategorine e te vegjelve. edhe po treguam respekt per dike nuk do te na e vere re njeri. por nqs ajo shoqja jote suedeze ka vene re ate (se shqiptaret jane te paedukuar dhe racista) kjo do te thote se ka pasur kontakte me injorante kryenece- injoranti eshte gjithmone me i forti dhe fituesi dhe e sheh veten me lart dhe di gjithmone te gjeje gabime. dhe me kete injorance qe ka gjen forcen edhe te jape vleresime.

rasti i shqiperise duhet pare keshtu (dhe duhet kuptuar):

1. Je ne nje vend shume te civilizuar: Suedi.

2. Je ne Europen qendrore dhe ne si zone lindore (le te themi me mire Ballkan) jemi me ndryshe se ata. Edhe si natyre jemi me te eger dhe shume sjellje normale tonat mund ti duken shoqes tende si shume te egra.

Nqs kjo shoqja jote do te vinte ne vendin e ketyre njerezve te paedukuar sic ajo i vlereson (dhe me nje vleresim qe ajo ka bere direkt tregon deri ne nje fare pike injorancen e saj per shqiptaret- nuk po e fajesoj shoqen tende) do te gjente ne shqiperi njerez te rralle qe nuk do i gjente kurre ne suedi.

3. Zarari i shqiptareve nuk do e preke ate shoqen tende, me shume demton vete shqiptaret. Zarari qe mund te them se ka prekur Suedezet nga ballkanasit eshte vrasja e ministres suedeze nga serbi.

4. Duhet te kuptoje se jemi vend me i varfer dhe si vend i varfer jemi derdhur ne europe nga halli ashtu sic jane derdhur edhe greket disa vjet perpara nesh. 

5. Dhe ndersa jemi vend i varfer jemi te izoluar. Dhe ky izolim ben qe ajka e shqiperise, per te cilen ty te dhemb zemra, te mos kete mundesi te vije ne europe dhe ta tregoje veten. 

6. Theksoja asaj shoqes se nqs ka ate ide per shqiptaret, per te bere nje analize do te bente mire te vinte ne shqiperi.

7. Thuaji se shqiptaret qe jane ne shqiperi dhe qe nuk kane ardhur ne Suedi kane akoma frike nga vikinget. Ne i kujtojme ata te ashper si vikinget  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Drita_Love

Faliminderit për këto këshilla, me të vërtet ishin këshilla të mira por të gjitha i kam thënë dhe unë. Me të vërtet jamë në takord, personalisht e kam bindjen shumë të mirë për shqiprinë dhe kjo kolegja ime e kishte fjalen për Kosovo-shqiptarët!

Vetëm duhet të kuptosh që në shoqrinë time nuk lejoj kurëfare ofendime ndaj popullit tim dhe i bëj të gjitha për tu ndier krenare. Vetëm problemi është që sipas statistikes, duke mos e marr parasysh shqiptarët nga Shqipria, kosovaret kan shumë probleme këtu dhe beso ose mos beso akoma nuk e kam takuar një kosovarë të diplomuar këtu. Kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk ka vetem unë akoma nuk i kam gjetur!

Faliminderit shumë për kuptimin tënd, por më trego dicka tjeter: NGA VJEN IDEJA PËR SHQIPRINË ETNIKE? A ËSHTË SHQIPRIA ETNIKE EDHE ËNDRRA JOTE?

----------


## bashki

> Faliminderit për këto këshilla, me të vërtet ishin këshilla të mira por të gjitha i kam thënë dhe unë. Me të vërtet jamë në takord, personalisht e kam bindjen shumë të mirë për shqiprinë dhe kjo kolegja ime e kishte fjalen për Kosovo-shqiptarët!
> 
> Vetëm duhet të kuptosh që në shoqrinë time nuk lejoj kurëfare ofendime ndaj popullit tim dhe i bëj të gjitha për tu ndier krenare. Vetëm problemi është që sipas statistikes, duke mos e marr parasysh shqiptarët nga Shqipria, kosovaret kan shumë probleme këtu dhe beso ose mos beso akoma nuk e kam takuar një kosovarë të diplomuar këtu. Kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk ka vetem unë akoma nuk i kam gjetur!
> 
> Faliminderit shumë për kuptimin tënd, por më trego dicka tjeter: NGA VJEN IDEJA PËR SHQIPRINË ETNIKE? A ËSHTË SHQIPRIA ETNIKE EDHE ËNDRRA JOTE?


Shqiperia etnike me mire te quhet e bashkuar pra ka qene nje enderr e parealizuar e shqiptareve, dhe tash po veprohet qe te realizohet.
Dy shtete me nje gjuhe me nje popull nje gjak nje kulture çdo gje tjeter te perbashket, te kene nje kufi ne mes eshte absurde.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Shume e nderuar Drita_Love.Ne rradhe te pare po te flas per shkollimin.Shqipetaret ne Perndim nuk i kane mundesite per tu shkolluar pasi Kurbeti eshte per Rritjen e Mireqenies dhe jo te Shkollimit.Ne rradhe te Dyte thuaj asaj shoqes tate Suedeze se nuk ka jetuar ne kohen e Xhaxhit Enver qe te dinte cfare ishte Uria.Sa per Urrejtjen ndaj Rracave te tjera dhe kjo ka shpjegimin e vet mbasi kur neve shqipetaret u versulem neper Europ dhe na priten me kembet e Para sikur te ishim JASHTETOKESOR dhe jo RRAC HUMANE dhe ne kete menyre lindi menjehere ndjenja e "Urrejtjes" ose me sakte e mosbesimit ndaj te tjereve.Prandaj mos u shqeteso se ka dhe me keq.Provo te vish ne Itali te shofesh si na trajtojne dhe pastaj me thuaj te mos jemi Rracista.Ja kalofsh mire atyja

----------


## ideus

Drita_Love, mbase edhe une jetoj ne Suedi, po te korigjoj pak kur thua se nuk ka shqiptar qe kane studiu ne Suedi, apo se paku ti nuk ke takuar. Nuk e di ne cfar pjese te Suedis jeton ti, mirepo ka nje numer te konsiderueshem shqiptaresh neper universitete suedeze, po ashtu eshte nje numer i madh i shqiptarve qe sot kane diplomat e ketyre universiteteteve.  
Kishe shkrujt me lart se kolegja jote te ka thene se nuk i besohet se je shqiptare, pasi ti qenke me ndryshe, na sjell ti informacion se ne c'baza  ka vlersuar kulturen shqiptare ajo.  A ka qene ndonjehere ne nje nga trojet shqiptare? Sa ka pas kontakte me shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Skandinavi? Me nje fjale, nga kush ka mesuar per shqiptaret, direkt permes kontakteve, apo permes librave. 
Une tash jam ne Universitet ne Suedi, shpresoj te diplomoj se shpejti. Kam kontakte me suedez dhe nacionalitete tjera, asnje prej tyre nuk me ofendon dhe nuk ma c'vlerson kulturen. Perkunder se une kam qejf te gjeje ndonje sikur ajo kolegja jote qe flet me fjale te ndonje serbi apo greku per shqiptaret.
Mbaje krenarine e te qenit shqiptare.

----------


## Foleja_

> Jamë 26 vjecare nga Suedia, vetem sa kam diplomuar këtu. Më falni ne qoftë se bëj gabime në gjuhen shqipe por kurrë nuk kam jetuar në vende shqiptare. Sidoqoftë: Mua më intereson shumë përse shqiptarët në perendim nuk janë të interesuar të shkollohen fare sepse kjo është një pyetje të cilen shumë nga kolegët e mi (pedagoge) më pyesin, dhe përse shumë shqiptarë i urrejnë racat tjera? 
> 
> E ndieva veten shumë të ofenduar kur një kolegë e imja suedeze më tha: nuk mund të besoj që je shqiptare sepse je ndryshe. E ndiej veten sikur populli shqiptare dicka ka humbur... Ku janë intelektualët, ku janë të gjithë idolet e mi me të cilet i shikoja në televizion dhe të cilët kërkonin demokraci? Këta njerëz i doja shumë kur isha fëmi, por ku janë tani? Ku është demokracia? Ku jemi ne sot? Nuk i takoj këta njerëz nga populli shqiptarë në jeten e përditshme, por më mungojnë teper!
> 
> Prandaj ju lutem lajmrohuni, dhe ma ktheni ëndrren time!!!




Drita_Love !
Nuk e di nga  e more kete perfundim qe shqiptaret ne perendim nuk jane te interesuar te shkollohen.Kjo eshte thjesht vetem nje mendim i yti personal qe ska te bej aspak me realitetin.Nuk  mund te mohoj qe ndoshta ne rrethin ku jeton ti ka me pak shqiptare , dhe mundesia te i njofish eshte me e vogel,por fakti  qe jane te pa arsimuar nuk qendron fare.Njoh shume familje  pikerisht ne Suedi qe  femijet e tyre kane arritur suksese  te shkelqyera ne cdo lami studjimi sa qe edhe suedezet  i kan lakmi.
2. Populli shqiptar  nuk ka humbur ,perkundrazi eshte ne prag te fitores me te madhe historike.E sa u perket atyre  demokrateve  qe i kemi pare kur kemi qene me te rinje neper tv, ata tani me jane zevendesuar me  njerez qe punojne dhe jo me te tille qe shesin patriotizem vetem me fjale neper media te ndryshme .
3.Shqiptaret jane popull qe e din cfar do te thote te jesh i perulur  dhe i nenqmuar, andaj  kurr nuk i nencmojne te tjeret, perkundrazi me duket qe jemi popull qe cdo here i kemi dhene te drejte te ligut , te pafuqishmit  dhe e kemi ndjere  cdo here dhembjen e tjetrit, pasi keto i kemi perjetuar vete me shekuj.
4.Ideja per Shqiperi etnike nuk vjen si rrufe nga qielli e dashur. Me kete "ide"  dhe me kete deshire  na kane kenduar  qysh ne djep ninulat e para, e kemi mesuar alfabetin  duke e nderlidhe  cdo here me  L-liri  dhe B-bashkim. Keto nuk jane ide, por  heret a vone, femiu  bashkohet me nenen, kjo eshte me se e natyrshme, sepse kemi nje gjak, nje gjuhe, dhe nje emer.  :Lulja3:

----------


## FLORIRI

Nuk eshte e vertete qe Shqiptaret nuk jane te interesuar mbas arsimit.
Eshte varferia ajo qe imponon te punojne qe heret e te lene shkollimin.

Ne universitetin ku kam qene ne Itali ne te gjitha deget nxenesit me te shkelqyeshem kane qene dhe jane Shqiptaret.

Ne Valencia te Spanjes ishte nje vajze shqiptare nga Shkupi qe profesoret e permendnin si fenomenale dhe ishte krijuar nje aureole e vertete simpatie per studentet shqiptare.

Por qe te besh shkolle duhen lek...lek s'kemi e kshuqe duhet punojme njehere e pastaj shkollohemi.

Un kam njoft e po njof dita ditesh bylmeza qe jane lind e rrit ne perendim,italian e spanjolle brez mbas brezi e nuk din me ba llogarite ne dyqan..perdorin makinen llogaritese..

Shqiptaret? eh mire mire..nuk gjen plak e plake...bjeri malesive nga te dush ti...nga e dukagjinit,martaneshit etj  qe nuk din me shkrujt e lexu e me ti ba llogarite pa problem fare..

Po varferia eshte dere hekuri...pa lek nuk studiohet.

----------


## Poeti

> Jamë 26 vjecare nga Suedia, vetem sa kam diplomuar këtu. Më falni ne qoftë se bëj gabime në gjuhen shqipe por kurrë nuk kam jetuar në vende shqiptare. Sidoqoftë: Mua më intereson shumë përse shqiptarët në perendim nuk janë të interesuar të shkollohen fare sepse kjo është një pyetje të cilen shumë nga kolegët e mi (pedagoge) më pyesin, dhe përse shumë shqiptarë i urrejnë racat tjera? 
> 
> E ndieva veten shumë të ofenduar kur një kolegë e imja suedeze më tha: nuk mund të besoj që je shqiptare sepse je ndryshe. E ndiej veten sikur populli shqiptare dicka ka humbur... Ku janë intelektualët, ku janë të gjithë idolet e mi me të cilet i shikoja në televizion dhe të cilët kërkonin demokraci? Këta njerëz i doja shumë kur isha fëmi, por ku janë tani? Ku është demokracia? Ku jemi ne sot? Nuk i takoj këta njerëz nga populli shqiptarë në jeten e përditshme, por më mungojnë teper!
> 
> Prandaj ju lutem lajmrohuni, dhe ma ktheni ëndrren time!!!


    Unë për vehten time nuk kam jetuar në perëndim, por kam shijuar se çfarë don të thotë diskriminimi racor duke punuar në vitet 1990-1992 si punëtorë krahu në Greqi (edhepse kisha diplomën e fakultetit ne gjep), sepse pushteti i atëhershëm në Kosovë nuk më lejonte të punoj në profesionin tim.
 Duke e ditur historikisht se shqiptarët kurrë nuk kanë qenë pushtues dhe kurrë të tjerët nuk i kanë shikuar si racë e papastër ose e nënqmuar, nuk dije kah ideja që ne jemi racist. Ka diku popull në botë që i mbronë dhe i çmon të vegjlit më shumë se ne? Nëse shoqja jote suedeze ka këtë bindje, pa na e sjell pak në Kosovë dhe le të bindet vet se çfarë jemi ne. 
  Sa i përket shkollimit të shqiptarëve në botë dhe në perëndim në veçanti, mund te të numroj qindra raste kur edhepse kanë pasur vështirësi gjuhësore, shqiptarët kanë arrijtur rezultate shumë më të mira se vendasit. Dëshira për shkollim shqiptarëve kurrë nuk u ka munguar, por u ka munguar mundësia, mjetet dhe kushtet që të shkollohen, por dëshira kurrë jo. Vallë shqiptarët që në vitët 70 dolën në perëndim, shkuan që të shkollohen, apo të sigurojnë kafshatën e gojën? A nuk kishte mjaftë të tillë që edhe pas punës së rëndë të ditës shkonin në kurse të ndryshme aftësimi? Nuk kishte të tillë që të përndjekur nga pushtuesi ikën në perëndim dhe atje mbaruan studimet e lëna në gjysmë. A nuk ka mjaft shqiptarë që shkuan pastaj me diploma fakulteti dhe u kthyen si magjistër apo doktor shkence, apo vazhdua të  punojnë në laboratorët e shteteve ku morën tituj? 
  Drita_Love, të sygjeroj ti thuash asja shoqes tënde të mos gjykoj në bazë të një njeriu, apo disa martapazëve (që i ka çdo popull) për kulturën, edukatën dhe bindjen e tërë një populli.
  Edhe një gjë, mos vallë shoqja jote paska dëshirë që ne ende të protestojëm rrugëvë duke kërkuar liri dhe pavarësi dhe ende të jemi të rrahur e maltretuar nga plicia sërbe, apo të vrarë nga policia dhe ushtria sërbe?? Jo, jo dhe jo, kjo ka përfunduar njëherë dhe përgjithmonë dhe tanui kemi institucionet të cilat e ngrisin zërin në mbrojtjen e të të drejtave të popullit.
  Bashkimi kombëtarë: Përse vallë tërë bota insiston në bashkimin e dy Koreve (Kores se Jugut dhe asaj të Veriut), sepse janë një popull, e përse kjo mos të ndodhë edhe me ne, kur dihet mirëfilli se me vendimet e fuqive të mëdha Europiane (konferenca e Vjenës) jemi ndarë më disa pjesë dhe jemi përplasur në tri shtete (pjesa e ndarë është ndarë dhe sakatosur edhe më tutje), përse pra të mos ribashkohemi ashtu sikur ishim dikur, në një të afërt jo të largët.
  Dhe për fund: Meqë unë jetoj në Kosovë, po ua hap derën Ty dhe shoqes sate, që në shpenzimet e mia të vini dhe të bindeni (thash të bindeni, sepse si duket të ka marrë mëndët edhe ty në qëndrimin e saj) se realiteti është krejtësisht ndryshe nga ajo që si mendime të saj na e barte ti këtu.
  Dhe vizitën e parë do ta bëjmë në Univerzitet të shihni se sa student ka të regjistruar momentalisht dhe sa kanë diplomuar këtu që nga viti 1968 kur është hapur shkolla e parë e lartë dhe pastaj më 1970 universiteti. Pastaj flasim bashk.

----------


## panchovilla

> E ndieva veten shum&#235; t&#235; ofenduar kur nj&#235; koleg&#235; e imja suedeze m&#235; tha: nuk mund t&#235; besoj q&#235; je shqiptare sepse je ndryshe.


Normalisht qe duhet te ndjehesh e ofenduar. Une nuk mendoj aspak se shqiptaret jane me raciste se evropianet apo amerikanet. Psh ka shume ketu ne forum qe duke i lavderuar amerikanet i hipin ne qiell. Por ne realitet ka shume racizem. Mund t'ju jap shembuj sa te doni. Por nuk ja vlen te merremi me gjera te tilla. Une pervete nuk e lejoj te me shesi pordhe kushdoqofte as ndonje `redneck' as cfaredo lloj race tjeter. Evropen nuk e dij sepse nuk kam jetuar ndonjehere por kam degjuar raste te tilla edhe ne vende tjera. _Kurse ne amerike nuk jane raciste vetem te bardhet por jane raciste qe te gjithe._ Zezaket, hispaniket, azietiket,etj.
Keshtu qe secili mendon se eshte me i mire se tjetri. Filmi `Crash` eshte shembull tipik per kete sjellje arrogante. Keshtu qe po ta krahasojme racizmin(mosekzistent) shqiptar me racizmin e kombeve tjera ka dallim si nata me diten.

----------


## mjeshtria

ore ka te drejte shoqja kur thote se eshte krijuar ideja qe shqiptaret nuk shkojne ne shkolla. nderkohe qe edhe une e di fare mire se nje pjese e mire studiojne te mos harrohen edhe ata qe kane shkuar vetem per pune. 

Ata qe kane shkuar vetem per pune me diploma juridiku dhe ekonomiku ne xhep.
Si edhe ata prej te cileve tremben te gjithe si tregtare malrash nderkombetare.

Sa per Shqiperine Etnike:

1. Shqiptaret e Shqiperise nuk jane edukuar qe ne vegjeli me ndjenja per shqiperi te bashkuar. Jane mbajtur larg nga informacionet dhe cdo gje tjeter qe lidhej me Kosoven. 

2. Dhe eshte ky racizem i shqiptareve, qe une personalisht besoj se e kemi, ka bere qe shqiperia te kete tendenca ndarjeje ne tre zona: toske , gege dhe kosove. Kjo e treta do te jete me larg. 

3. Kur vjen fjala per bashkimin Shqiperi-Kosove nuk di si ta them, por mendoj se jemi aq te zote sa te bejme nje katrahure. Kush do e drejtoje vendin? Shqiperia apo Kosova? Duhet shumezuar numri i parlamentareve me tre direkt pas ndonje bashkimi te c'faredo lloji.

-----------------

ndersa vazhdon biseda kisha  nje pyejtje te sinqerte:

Pse shqiptaret ne Kosove nuk kane studiuar neper shkolla ne kohen e Jugosllavise?

Me shume kosovare qe kam folur kam arritur te kuptoj se kane qene mundesite per te studiuar ne Universitetet e Jugosllavise. E kuptoj fare mire se nuk ka pasur universitete shqiptare ne Kosove. Por ndersa te gjithe kosovaret e benin ushtrine te gjithe skajet e Jugosllavise pse te mos shkonin per edukim deri ne Beograd? 

per kete pyejtjen time e cila ka lidhje me hapesen e temes, pasi sic thote edhe ajo vete se problemi qendronte tek shqiptaret-kosovare.

----------


## panchovilla

> ndersa vazhdon biseda kisha  nje pyejtje te sinqerte:
> 
> Pse shqiptaret ne Kosove nuk kane studiuar neper shkolla ne kohen e Jugosllavise?
> 
> Me shume kosovare qe kam folur kam arritur te kuptoj se kane qene mundesite per te studiuar ne Universitetet e Jugosllavise. E kuptoj fare mire se nuk ka pasur universitete shqiptare ne Kosove. Por ndersa te gjithe kosovaret e benin ushtrine te gjithe skajet e Jugosllavise pse te mos shkonin per edukim deri ne Beograd? 
> 
> per kete pyejtjen time e cila ka lidhje me hapesen e temes, pasi sic thote edhe ajo vete se problemi qendronte tek shqiptaret-kosovare.


Ti me larte the vete se nuk ju eshte mesuar asgje per Kosoven keshtu qe kjo pyetje eshte e pakuptimte. Psh xhaxhai i madh i imi e ka bere ushtrine pas luftes se dyte boterore dhe ai me tregonte shume gjera. Kur kosovaret apo shqiptaret e Maqedonise, Malit te ZI,etj shkonin ne ushtri nuk dinin serbisht. Flas per shumicen ka raste ku ushtria ka qene rasti i pare kur nje shqiptar me nje slloven, kroat apo malazez kane rene ne kontakt per here te pare. 
Kjo ka vazhduar keshtu deri vone. Dmth shumica e shqiptareve qe kane jetuar ne pjese rurale as qe kane ditur serbisht. Pastaj nuk ka qene koha si tani me teknologji, televizore dhe internet. Pastaj kur fillojne e flasin vetem per lokalizem. Dmth eshte si ai rasti me Nasrdinin qe ja vjedhin gomarin. Dmth te gjithe e shajne ate e me ne fund thote Nasradini `po vjedhesi a nuk pati faj fare`. Psh perhere i fajesojme vetem shqiptaret. Sllovenia dhe Kosova kane qene me nje shtet per 45 vjet. Investimet qe jane bere ne Slloveni, Kroaci apo Serbi mos jane bere edhe ne Kosove? Dmth politika jugosllave kurr nuk ka qene ne favor te shqiptareve. Krahas ketyre shkaqeve normalisht qe edhe shqiptaret kane pak faje. Por nuk eshte dicka qe mund ta imagjionin ju nga jasht.
*Racizmi nuk lidhet shume me edukimin. Sepse ke shume raciste qe mund te jene biles edhe me PHD*
Hajt shnet!

----------


## ermal labi

E ndieva veten shumë të ofenduar kur një kolegë e imja suedeze më tha: nuk mund të besoj që je shqiptare sepse je ndryshe...........................................  ..................................................  ..................................
DHE UNE STUDIOJ JASHTE SHTETIT DHE DEGJOJ SHUM GJERA PER SHQIPETARET,PO NUKE E CAJ FARE ****** SE JAM SHQIPETAR DHE JAM KRENAR....PER NE FLET HISTORIA  NGA (ALEKSANDRI I MADHE,PIRROJA,DHE SKENDERBEU....)...........(VET ZOTI ESHE SHQIPETAR..)ZOTI BEKOFTE SHQIPERIN E BASHKUAR...

----------


## mjeshtria

Racizmi i vendeve te vogla lidhet me edukimin pasi ne mungese te tij nuk dihet te analizohet c'fare behet, si po shkojne pune dhe nuk dihet tamam se c'fare duhet vleresuar e c'fare jo. 

Patjeter qe nuk jane nje me nje. Ate e dime te gjithe.

Faleminderit per pergjigjen, dhe do te prisja pergjigje perseri edhe nga te tjere.

----------


## Poeti

> 3. Kur vjen fjala per bashkimin Shqiperi-Kosove nuk di si ta them, por mendoj se jemi aq te zote sa te bejme nje katrahure. Kush do e drejtoje vendin? Shqiperia apo Kosova? Duhet shumezuar numri i parlamentareve me tre direkt pas ndonje bashkimi te c'faredo lloji.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ndersa vazhdon biseda kisha  nje pyejtje te sinqerte:
> 
> Pse shqiptaret ne Kosove nuk kane studiuar neper shkolla ne kohen e Jugosllavise?
> 
> Me shume kosovare qe kam folur kam arritur te kuptoj se kane qene mundesite per te studiuar ne Universitetet e Jugosllavise. E kuptoj fare mire se nuk ka pasur universitete shqiptare ne Kosove. Por ndersa te gjithe kosovaret e benin ushtrine te gjithe skajet e Jugosllavise pse te mos shkonin per edukim deri ne Beograd? 
> ...


Mjeshtria,

Nga kjo që thua ti rezulton se nuk ke njohuri të mjaftueshme politike dhe ke shumë pak njohuri për Kosovën si pjesë e pandashme e Shqipërisë.

Ja së pari për shtetin e bashkuar Shqipëri-Kosovë, mund të marrim shumë raste nga Europa dhe Amerika: Zvicra funksionon si shtet me disa kantone, Gjermania, si shtet me disa lande, SHBA si shtet me disa shtete Britania e Madhe si shetet me disa shtete etj. etj. 
A nuk mundet unioni Shqipëri Kosove te funksinoj si shtet me dy krahina, të cilat kanë ligjet e veta të cilat korrespondojnë më ligjin shtetëror, rregullativat krahinore që rrjedhin nga rregullativat shtetërore, përfaqësimin proporcional në qeverisjen e shtetit dhe shumë te tjera, por SË PARI TË BËJM BASHKIMIN KOMBËTARË e sa për katrahura mos baj dert fare, këtë ta heq unë që tani!

Njohurit e tua për Kosovën! Kosova në kohën e pasluftës së dytë botërore kishte 90 % analfabet të cilët normal se nuk e kishin të drejtën e shkollimit në gjuhën e tyre, kurse në gjuhën sërbe nuk shkolloheshin dot sepse po të ndodhte diçka e tillë, sot nuk do të flisnim për bashkim kombëtarë (shqiptarët në Kosovë do të ishin asimiluar fare). Në vitet e mëvonshme kur happen shkollat shqipe në nivelin më të ulët, pra ate fillor, fillon shkollimi i masave të gjëra të popullit, por kjo vetëm nëpër qendrat urbane, sepse për ato rurale as që kishte mësues. Bile thënë më saktë edhe ata pak mësues që kishim na kishin ardhur nga Shqipëria, si rasti i Mehmet Gjevorit që edhe sot punon në Prishtinë (si pensionist merret me pregaditjen e librave shkollore).
  Një numër shumë i vogël vazhdon shkollimin në nivelet më të larta (shkollë e mesme-në gjuhen sërbe), pastaj nga ky numër i vogël vetëm ata që materialisht ishin të fortë mund të dërgonin fëmijët në shkollim në nivelet superiore nëpër universitetet e ish Jugosllavisë. Kishte pra të tillë që mbaruan studimet në nivelin më të lartë kryesisht në Kroaci, Bosne e Hercegovinë dhe Maqedoni. (pra raste të rralla në Sërbi-Beograd). 
  Pra ishin tri arësye: 
1.	Varfëria e popullatës,
2.	Mosshkollimi i mjaftueshëm paraprak dhe
3.	Rezistenca pushtuesit përmes mosmësimit të gjuhës së tij dhe mosshkollimit në shkollat e tyre.

----------


## Drita_Love

T&#235; gjith&#235; ju q&#235; shkruani, ju falenderoj nga thell&#235;sira e zemres time q&#235; jeni kaq t&#235; angazhuar. Jam&#235; tep&#235;r e g&#235;zuar q&#235; ka njer&#235;z t&#235; cil&#235;t k&#235;to gj&#235;ra i shofin me kaq seriozitet!

Momentalisht jam&#235; duke lexuar...Kam dhezur nj&#235; cigare dhe shfletoj p&#235;rgigjtet...Pasi e kam pasur nj&#235; dit&#235; tep&#235;r t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235; me pun&#235;, nuk mund t&#235; diskutoj momentalisht, por sa m&#235; shpejt do t&#235; bashkangjitem prap pasi un&#235; e hapa k&#235;t&#235; tem&#235;!

Vazhdoni t&#235; shkruani, kjo &#235;sht&#235; fantastike!

Cdo reflektim mbi vetveten, rrethines ose kombit &#235;sht&#235; baz&#235; e zhvillimit dhe sjell ndryshime. Kjo fillon mbrenda vet&#235; njeriut...
Duke e pasur parasysh k&#235;t&#235;, ju deshiroj gjum&#235; t&#235; &#235;mb&#235;l...

P.S: M&#235; falni p&#235;r gabime n&#235; gjuhen shqipe por kurr&#235; nuk kam m&#235;suar shqip n&#235; shkoll&#235;...

----------


## Foleja_

E nderuara Drita_Love !
Ju shkruani shume bukur shqip, deri me tani nga krejt cka lexova nga ju vetem nje gabim e gjeta, *Kosovo-shqiptaret*  kjo te them te drejten me vrau pak ne sy,por mbase nga pakujdesia apo ishte perkthim bukval.

Megjithate mbetesh e pershendetur, dhe gjum te embel.

----------


## mjeshtria

> Mjeshtria,
> 
> Nga kjo që thua ti rezulton se nuk ke njohuri të mjaftueshme politike dhe ke shumë pak njohuri për Kosovën si pjesë e pandashme e Shqipërisë.
> 
> Ja së pari për shtetin e bashkuar Shqipëri-Kosovë, mund të marrim shumë raste nga Europa dhe Amerika: Zvicra funksionon si shtet me disa kantone, Gjermania, si shtet me disa lande, SHBA si shtet me disa shtete Britania e Madhe si shetet me disa shtete etj. etj. 
> A nuk mundet unioni Shqipëri Kosove te funksinoj si shtet me dy krahina, të cilat kanë ligjet e veta të cilat korrespondojnë më ligjin shtetëror, rregullativat krahinore që rrjedhin nga rregullativat shtetërore, përfaqësimin proporcional në qeverisjen e shtetit dhe shumë te tjera, por SË PARI TË BËJM BASHKIMIN KOMBËTARË e sa për katrahura mos baj dert fare, këtë ta heq unë që tani!
> 
> Njohurit e tua për Kosovën! Kosova në kohën e pasluftës së dytë botërore kishte 90 % analfabet të cilët normal se nuk e kishin të drejtën e shkollimit në gjuhën e tyre, kurse në gjuhën sërbe nuk shkolloheshin dot sepse po të ndodhte diçka e tillë, sot nuk do të flisnim për bashkim kombëtarë (shqiptarët në Kosovë do të ishin asimiluar fare). Në vitet e mëvonshme kur happen shkollat shqipe në nivelin më të ulët, pra ate fillor, fillon shkollimi i masave të gjëra të popullit, por kjo vetëm nëpër qendrat urbane, sepse për ato rurale as që kishte mësues. Bile thënë më saktë edhe ata pak mësues që kishim na kishin ardhur nga Shqipëria, si rasti i Mehmet Gjevorit që edhe sot punon në Prishtinë (si pensionist merret me pregaditjen e librave shkollore).
>   Një numër shumë i vogël vazhdon shkollimin në nivelet më të larta (shkollë e mesme-në gjuhen sërbe), pastaj nga ky numër i vogël vetëm ata që materialisht ishin të fortë mund të dërgonin fëmijët në shkollim në nivelet superiore nëpër universitetet e ish Jugosllavisë. Kishte pra të tillë që mbaruan studimet në nivelin më të lartë kryesisht në Kroaci, Bosne e Hercegovinë dhe Maqedoni. (pra raste të rralla në Sërbi-Beograd). 
> ...


Se sa di apo nuk di une nga politika nuk eshte tema.

Bashkimi Shqiperi-Kosove eshte enderr e imja dhe e uroj te behet sa me shpejt. Dhe kam besimin se do te behet. Por edhe ti thua se do te krijohet si bashkim dhe do te kemi te bejme me dy krahina me ligjet e veta. Une as ate nuk e dua.

Ajo qe dua une, ose ajo e cila mendoj se do te ishte me e vlershme, eshte bashkimi ne nje shtet. 

Por se sa kane bere politikanet e shqiperise dhe Kosoves per kete bashkim desha te te pyes se sa here e ka vizituar Ibrahim Rugova Shqiperine. Vete Kosova eshte ne traziren e saj Rugove-UCK. Po ai Rugove qe nuk njeh atdhedashurit dhe deshmoret e Kosoves. Ai nje here i shpall agjente serbe dhe pastaj deshmore. Po krahun politik te Rugoves kush e eliminon ne Kosove? 

Kur permend edukimin e Kosoves me ty bashkohem ne shume pika. Sidomos tek pika e dyte- mosshkollimi paraprak. Por ketu do doja te pyesja: kur u hapen shkollat ne Kosove?

Por kur thua se varferia eshte nje faktor, une do doja te thoja se shqiptaret e kosoves e kane pare Europen shume para shqiptareve te shqiperise. Dhe atje nuk besoj se flitej shqip. (kete nuk po e them per sarkazem) Gjithashtu kosovaret kane qene me te pasur se shqiptaret e shqiperise gjithmone. Ketu mund te permend edhe shqiptaret e maqedonise. 

Ti personalisht si mendon: a nuk e kane shfrytezuar kosovaret mundesine per edukim ne perendim duke qene se i kane pasur rruget e hapura si dhe duke permendur se e kane pasur gjendjen ekonomike?

----------


## bashki

Krijimi i nje shteti federal Kosove-Shqiperi vetem sa shkakton probleme mbase edhe per&#231;arje.Shqiperia e ardhshme duhet te jete e bashkuar me te gjitha trojet shqiptare dhe te jete nje shtet unik, pa kantone.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Faliminderit shum&#235; p&#235;r kuptimin t&#235;nd, por m&#235; trego dicka tjeter: NGA VJEN IDEJA P&#203;R SHQIPRIN&#203; ETNIKE? A &#203;SHT&#203; SHQIPRIA ETNIKE EDHE &#203;NDRRA JOTE?


Nga Liebnitz, Voltaire kalon idea tek Arbereshet e Italise(Girolamo De Rada) nga ai kalon tek Sami Frasheri..the rest is history. (s'e kam provuar ende, por keshtu duhet te jete)

Rekomdaj te lexosh librin Old Calabria nga Normand Douglas (botim i vitit 1911)
kapitulli per De Raden quhet Albanian Seer. Na thote gjera interesante per Jeronimin:




> But his guiding motive, his sun by day and star by night, was a belief in *the "mission” of the Pelasgian race*now scattered about the shores of the Inland Sea–in Italy, Sicily, Greece, Dalmatia, Roumania, Asia Minor, Egypt–a belief as ardent and irresponsible as that which animates the Lost Tribe enthusiasts of England. He considered that the world hardly realized how much it owed to his countryfolk; according to his views, Achilles, Philip of Macedon, Alexander the Great, Aristotle, Pyrrhus, Diocletian, Julian the Apostate–they were all Albanians. Yet even towards the end of his life he is obliged to confess:–
> 
> _“But the evil demon who for over four thousand years has been hindering the Pelasgian race from collecting itself into one state, is still endeavouring by insidious means to thwart the work which leads to that union.”_


Sic e sheh nuk jemi shume larg teorive Ariane te Teutoneve qe ke fqinj :buzeqeshje:  Sidoqofte, une jam unapologetic per rracismin tim pasi e shoh si vete-dashuri. Nqs jevgu nuk i perket kesaj rrace pellazgjike qe na paska nje mision te vecante, nuk kam pse te bej femije me te. Rracizmi eshte i natyrshem kur seleksion partnerin e jetes. Nuk ka shume ndryshim nga rracizmi tjeter qe kujtohet se eshte konstrukt sociologjik ashtu sic mendohet te jete edhe vete idea e rraces.

----------

